# Gmail Slow



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been having problems with my gmail today. It either drops the connection or takes an age to connect. Anyone else having this or just me ? thanks.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

been having probs all day-thought it was me laptop acting up.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Gmail IS slow , lots of complaints in the past few years so it's something that Google is aware of but not particularly interested in fixing . Out of date bloated code monstrosity it may be , but it's free and I'm a self-confessed Google tart ( masochistic fool ) .....


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, I love the styles available for it


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I use Gmail and Hotmail. I have been using Hotmail for 10 years, and love it. But a couple years ago I figured I would try Gmail out. I still use both now, but in my opinion Hotmail is much better. Hotmail is much different now than when I started using it, but its interface has gotten better every year since Microsoft bought them. I actually pay the $20 yearly for Hotmail Plus, which has no ads and 10gb of storage (they say there is no limit).


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Haven't used Hotmail in years so can't comment , went Windows free 7-8 years ago and not looked back since . Security issues were the nail in it's coffin as far as I was concerned . Least Gmail isn't quite as bad as Thunderbird , now that is outdated bloaty nonsense of the highest order .....


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I just like my email to look uncluttered, and not too bright as that hurts my eyes


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Do like darker themes myself , easy on the eyes and easy on the monitor :


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> View attachment 9998
> Do like darker themes myself , easy on the eyes and easy on the monitor :


FUBAR & assorted


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL , definitely .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Gmail has always been nice and fast for me. Hotmail cannot act as a full SMTP smarthost as gmail can. Therefor I love gmail.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Forgot to update. Whatever the problem was a few days ago it seems to be fixed, as gmail is now working fine


----------

